# Tackle for Lynn Haven inlet ,



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope to get some fishing in at the inlet ,, what tackle do I need , I probably have a set up that suits it fine , but don't want to bring the full arsenal,, rod ,reel ,line, bait , lures waders ? 


9


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Lynnhavrn current moves .but trout are in with drum.I'm sure flounder are still around. They dredge that area around the bridge and not sure how wader safe it is haven't been out.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Did they open it back up to the public? Last year this time I would go after dark, slide around the fence and chain they put up and slay the schoolies, trout, pups, and flounder. However I wouldn't have wanted to be there if/when the law rolled through


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Otherwise the magic combo was a 3k stradic on a 7'9" trout rod with 15lb power pro, a 15lb fluoro leader tied to a 3/8oz jighead and a pearl or white 3in bass assassin paddle tail


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surfjunkie said:


> Did they open it back up to the public? Last year this time I would go after dark, slide around the fence and chain they put up and slay the schoolies, trout, pups, and flounder. However I wouldn't have wanted to be there if/when the law rolled through


Now that's a good question cause the video I watched was 4 yrs old ,, so I'd like to know myself if not there then where 


9


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

9 rock said:


> Now that's a good question cause the video I watched was 4 yrs old ,, so I'd like to know myself if not there then where
> 
> 
> 9


you can go across to the other side by the gazebo and the new condos and get up next to the bridge from that side legally, like noted the boat launch side is off limits by the bridge. Waders by the gazebo are safe, no holes to step in as long as you stay waist deep. Used to be awesome trout area.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll ask around but I Think I heard it's back open about two weeks ago.I'll see what I can find out for you.if not rudee inlet not far and so is great neck.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

beachcaster said:


> you can go across to the other side by the gazebo and the new condos and get up next to the bridge from that side legally, like noted the boat launch side is off limits by the bridge. Waders by the gazebo are safe, no holes to step in as long as you stay waist deep. Used to be awesome trout area.


Is there parking there ? Do you have to have waders , 

Thanks for the reply 

9


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Last I knew there was limited street parking on the gazebo side. You will want waders if you intend on getting in the water but I recommend against it, because of how fast the current moves through there. Besides its not necessary to wade. Do you have access to the military bases in the area? If so you might want to check out the pier on NOB Norfolk, a good friend of mine has been killing large trout and pups there.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Been tying tandem lures with red 3/8 oz and 1/4 or 1/8 oz jig heads. Put a 2-3" white grub on the lighter trailing jig head. Been using a Bass Assassin paddle or curl tail on the 3/8 oz jig head.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

No dredging going on but they are in the middle of building the new Lesner bridge which along with the daily currents constantly changes the bottom, especially close to the bridge. 

There are drop offs and sloughs everywhere that change almost daily so wader fishing should be done very carefully with taking small steps as you wade. Don't waste all of your time right next to the bridge unless you're catching.

A moving current is usually more productive as it stirs the bait up. Look for drop offs and the back side of sand bars that might trap bait.

This time of year is mainly lure casting but fresh bait will work. 

I like to throw lures that are heavy enough to get close to the bottom so you can jig them up and down near the bottom. The weight will depend on how close to the bridge you're fishing because the current is always stronger the closer you get to it. I use anything from 1/4 oz. to 1 1/2 oz. again depending on the current in addition to how deep the water is where you are fishing. 

The paddle tail Bass Assassins seem to work better but any grub tail that has a good swimming motion works best. Mirrolures and other hard baits work too. 

Fishing close to the surface works also, especially over the sand bars. It just depends where the bait is so bring both types of lures and don't limit how/where you fish. I usually wear a vest that has 8- 10 lbs. of "necessary" gear.

There are a lot of little Spike Specks there right now because the water is still in the mid 60s so I use bigger (4" - 6") grub tails in order to attract bigger fish, unless you like to catch throw-backs.

There is limited street parking right now on both sides but legal fishing is outside (bay side) of the bridge only until they finish with the new bridge.

Hopefully when the new bridge is done they'll open the entire area on both inside and outside like it used to be because that place is a fish magnet. Attached are a couple of examples.

My $ 0.02


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Went down there Thanksgiving 2016 about 9pm with my brother in law. Salt and pepper bass assassins with a chartreuse tail. Caught my biggest striped ever (28inches) with numerous schoolies. Good times! Hope to go check it out again when we are visiting the in-laws after Christmas.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well seems the window has closed , but thanks guys Iv learned something about their and sand bridge which I did get to fish , I do plan on a spring trip I'll look up you guys again for sure don't know about the yak but looking into something like a dolphin to sport around but we will see 


9


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Fish will hold there year round depending on water temps. I was catching striper and specs right up until the 31st when the bay season closed last year

Unless you're speaking of your window to physically get up there which is understandable


----------



## Raw22726 (Sep 4, 2017)

I consistently caught school sized stripers out there up through December 2016-January 2017


----------

